# منظم درجة الحرارة



## شرطي الهندسة (23 يونيو 2009)

تعريف الثرموستات ( منظم درجة الحرارة ) : 
هو أحد أجزاء الدائرة الكهربائية الرئيسية لأجهزة التبريد والتكييف ويعمل كمفتاح ضغط 
بواسطة الغاز الموجود داخل الأنبوبة الشعرية أو الانتفاخ 

وظيفة الثرموستات :
1- تحسس درجة الحرارة داخل المكان المراد تبريده أو المكيف
2- التحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف الضاغط في حالة التبريد والتكييف 
3- التحكم في تشغيل وإيقاف السخان في حالة التسخين

طريقة عمل الثرموستات : 
يعتمد عمل الترموستات على تمدد الغاز الموجود داخل الأنبوبة الشعرية أو الانتفاخ عند ارتفاع 
درجة الحرارة وانكماش الغاز عند انخفاض درجة الحرارة داخل المكان المراد تبريده أو المكيف

أنواع الترموستات :
1-	ثيرموستات الانتفاخ الحساس 
2-	ثيرموستات الأنبوبة الشعرية 

أشكال الترموستات : 
1) طرفين البارد فقط ويستعمل للمكيفات والبرادات ( 1 – 2 ) ( l - c ) 
2) ثلاث أطراف ويستعمل للمكيفات حار/ بارد (1- 2- 3) ( l - ( c - h 
3) ستة أطراف و يستعمل للمكيف حار / بارد مع صمام البلف العاكس في مكيف الدورة المعكوسة 

أجزاء الترموستات : 
1) الانتفاخ أو الأنبوبة الشعرية 2) الغاز 
3) مفتاح التحكم  4) نقاط التوصيل 5) الجسم 

طريقة ضبط الترموستات : 
نقوم بضبط الترموستات على رقم ( 5 ) وذلك إذا كان التدريج من ( 1 - 10 ) 
ونقوم بتشغيل الوحدة وننتظر حتى يقف الضاغط عن العمل بعد ذلك نقوم بزيادة 
البرودة أو إنقاصها درجة واحدة حتى نصل ألي الدرجة المطلوبة 

أعطال وطريقة فحص الترموستات : 
1) وجود تنفيس أو فقد الشحنة بالانتفاخ الحساس أو الأنبوبة الشعرية 
1- ويتم فحصة بالنظر
2) تلف ميكانيكي بأجزائه الداخلية مما يؤدي ألي (عدم دوران الضاغط )
1- عدم تحرك ذراع الترموستات 
2- باستخدام جهاز ( الكلامب ميتر ) :
* ضبط ذراع الترموستات ألي أقصى التدريج باتجاه عقارب الساعة 
* بواسطة جهاز ( المقاومة ) افحص توصيل أطراف الترموستات 
* في حالة عدم وجود توصيل يستبدل الترموستات 
3- بفصل أسلاك الترموستات وتوصليها مع بعض :
* في حالة عمل الضاغط يكون الترموستات تالف 
* في حالة عدم عمل الضاغط تفحص الأجزاء الكهربائية الأخرى 
3) تلف ميكانيكي بأجزائه الداخلية مما يؤدي إلي ( دوران الضاغط بصفة مستمرة )
1- عدم تحرك ذراع الترموستات
2- التأكد من ربط الانتفاخ الحساس أو الأنبوبة الشعرية بطريقة جيدة وملامس
للمبخر
3- تحريك ذراع الترموستات عكس عقارب الساعة ( رفع درجة حرارة المكان )
4- تحريك ذراع الترموستات ألي وضع بطال (إيقاف)
5- فصل أحد أطراف الترموستات 
* في حالة توقف الضاغط يكون الترموستات سليم 
* في حالة عدم توقف الضاغط يكون الترموستات تالف

طريقة استبدال الترموستات : 
1) فصل الوحدة عن العمل 
2) نزع مفتاح التيرموستات
3) فك مسامير غطاء التيرموستات 
4) فك مسامير تثبيت التيرموستات بالغطاء
5) نزع الوصلات الطرفية من التيرموستات القديم 
6) تركيب الوصلات الطرفية في التيرموستات الجديد 
7) ربط التيرموستات بالغطاء 
8) ربط غطاء التيرموستات
9) تركيب مفتاح التيرموستات 
10) تشغيل الوحدة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جيد

شكراااا


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (19 فبراير 2010)

معلومات جميلة ومفيدة مشكور اخي .


----------



## COREY (5 مارس 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومه اخي العزيز


----------



## nofal (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## fathi alzoiy (6 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------

